# Old Pit Bull Ads



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of you may have seen these before, but I thought I'd put them up any way.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

wow those are great, wish I could still get a dog powered treadmill for 20 bucks though....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooo I will adopt one for $15


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice finds  thanks!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha so neat. I bet that was expensive back in the day too. Good stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I always love seeing these photos. Good post!! I have a few I'll dig up and post in here too.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is an old match ticket---PRE 1976 
I love how it says no profanity because the ladies are present.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That's some class right there! Love this post...good stuff Elvis


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

They don't make advertising like they used to.. Good post Elvis, i'm sure plenty haven't seen REAL ads.. lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> They don't make advertising like they used to.. Good post Elvis, i'm sure plenty haven't seen REAL ads.. lol


I'm not sure about that KM. You know SMeGGs has a logon to GameDog.com.



SMiGGs said:


> Ive heard of all the debates on these dogs, not new to this, i spend my time in late night radio talk shows with other fellow forum members. I actually call in and ask questions. Im a registered member on Game dog forums, and i read up all i can.


:rofl:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> Nice finds  thanks!!


They're out a of book on Fighting Dogs that was published in the very early 1900. Most of the ads in the first post I haven't seen posted on the web before.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Great post. Unfortunately these days most of America is soft and it certainly shows in the majority of modern day bulldogs.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its a far cry from craig's list and the rare blue pitbulls of today.


----------



## Der Bosewicht (May 17, 2012)

Pretty awesome ad's!


----------

